# New member from another board



## chestnback (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello, chestnback here. I use this name on another board and am a long time member with many post so not sure if there are any guys over here from there but I have to tell you after a few minutes on this site shifting through some post this site seems 10 times better. Real answers, no b.s. Hope to use this site to my advantage. See you guys around


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

A wealth of information and experience right at your fingertips.
Read the rules and the sticky's...that's important.

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## breakbones (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## sneedham (Feb 22, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> A wealth of information and experience right at your fingertips.
> Read the rules and the sticky's...that's important.
> 
> Welcome to IMF.



^^^THIS^^^ and welcome brother, have fun and you will also learn a lot....This is a very reputable site with many vets that will treat you right...


----------



## ebfitness (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome, chestnback!


----------



## chestnback (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Feb 27, 2014)

What's up brother welcome to IM


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

